# Lift JESUS up!!!!!!!



## Ms.Honey (Mar 13, 2009)

There has been a lot of lifting up of other gods, religious practices, mixing darkness in with the Light of the Gospel and belief systems in the Christian forum lately that is NOT of God.

Jesus said, "And I, *IF* I be lifted up from the earth, I will draw ALL men unto me. 

So in* THIS* thread, on *THIS* day that the *Lord JESUS* has made, let only the name of *Jesus* be lifted up!!!!!!


Who is Jesus to YOU?


----------



## moonglowdiva (Mar 13, 2009)

*MY KING!!!!!!!, MY SAVIOR!!!!! MY LORD!!!!!!! MY BREATH!!!!!!! MY EVERYTHING!!!!!!!*


----------



## Ms.Honey (Mar 13, 2009)

Jesus is my Lord
Jesus is my God
Jesus is my source
Jesus is the lifter of my head
Jesus is my Help
Jesus is my peace in the midst of trouble and persecution
Jesus is everything I need and more!


----------



## divya (Mar 13, 2009)

*God is my ALL in ALL!!!*


*Ephesians 4:4-6* - There is one body, and one Spirit, even as ye are called in one hope of your calling; *One Lord, one faith, one baptism, One God and Father of all*, who is above all, and through all, and in you all.


----------



## meka (Mar 13, 2009)

Ms.Honey you have done it this time!!!

Jesus is the lover of my soul
He is my keeper
He is my present help in the time of trouble
My saviour, redeemer, healer, alpha AND omega
Jesus is my provider
He is MY source and my peace
He is my redeemer
He is my mind regulater!!!

God is an awesome God, blesses me when He should have killed me!!! He loves me even when I don't love myself!!!!


----------



## divya (Mar 13, 2009)

*Holy, holy, holy! Lord God Almighty!*
Early in the morning our song shall rise to Thee;
Holy, holy, holy, merciful and mighty!
God in three Persons, blessèd Trinity!

Holy, holy, holy! All the saints adore Thee,
Casting down their golden crowns around the glassy sea;
Cherubim and seraphim falling down before Thee,
Who was, and is, and evermore shall be.

Holy, holy, holy! though the darkness hide Thee,
Though the eye of sinful man Thy glory may not see;
Only Thou art holy; there is none beside Thee,
Perfect in power, in love, and purity.

Holy, holy, holy! Lord God Almighty!
All Thy works shall praise Thy Name, in earth, and sky, and sea;
Holy, holy, holy; merciful and mighty!
God in three Persons, blessèd Trinity!


----------



## PaperClip (Mar 13, 2009)

These earthly words do NO JUSTICE to describe WHO the LORD JESUS CHRIST is to me.

So I could write out my Holy Ghost tongues that BEST ARTICULATE MY HEART! However, unless there is an interpreter present, it's more edifying for me to use my earthly words:

Jehovah Rapha, my HEALER! The Lord healed my heart, my emotions, my spirit, soul, and body. On October 21, 2008, His RHEMA WORD activated TOTAL RECOVERY IN MY LIFE!

Jehovah Jireh, my PROVIDER! Even on this week, the Lord opened a door of provision for me in such a way! 

Jehovah Sabaoth, my PROTECTOR! The Lord has protected me from dangers seen and unseen, including late nights alone, bad relationships, suicidal thoughts, etc.

Jehovah Shalom, my PEACE! The Lord has covered me with peace even when thoughts of torment tried to consume me. 

When things weren't right, the Lord made it ALL RIGHT!!!! He put things back in their PROPER ORDER. He made the enemy BEHAVE on my behalf! He avenges me!

He is the King of KINGS and the Lord of LORDS! He is worthy to be praised! He is the Almighty God and there is NONE LIKE HIM! No one can compare to HIM! No one can be God of all but the LORD JESUS CHRIST!

When I cried out, it was the Lord Jesus Christ who heard my cry and pitied my every groan. I love You, Lord and I am NOT ASHAMED!


----------



## juju (Mar 13, 2009)

To me Jesus is the father i never had,
My best Friend.
My all in all .
My comforter.


----------



## Ms.Honey (Mar 13, 2009)

*Jesus, Jesus, Jesus*
There's just something about that name
Master, Savior, *Jesus*
Like the fragrance after the rain
*Jesus, Jesus, Jesus*
Let all Heaven and Earth proclaim
Kings and kingdoms
Will all pass away
But there's something about that Name.
         (repeat twice) 
            (ending)
Kings and kingdoms
Will all pass away
But there's something about that Name. 

There's Just Something
About That Name
Words and Music by William and Gloria Gaither


----------



## LostInAdream (Mar 13, 2009)

He is my the only true savior!


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Mar 13, 2009)

I love this. 

Jesus is my salvation. 
Jesus is my example. 
Jesus is the way, the truth, and the life. 
Jesus is my Lover and first love. 
Jesus is better to me then I've been to myself. 
Jesus is my protector. 
Jesus is "the reason for the seasons" lol...old song 
Jesus is my friend. 
Jesus is my King and Lord. 
Jesus is the reason I have purpose and eternal life.


----------



## Angelicus (Mar 13, 2009)

... My friend when I needed someone to talk to. Thank you, Jesus.


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Mar 13, 2009)

Amen and Amen



Angelicus said:


> ... My friend when I needed someone to talk to. Thank you, Jesus.


----------



## Ms.Honey (Mar 13, 2009)

*Jesus* is my hope when I'm discouraged
*Jesus* is my light when I can't find my way
*Jesus* is my first thought in the morning and my last thought at night
To *Jesus* will I run when my enemies come against me
*Jesus *is my all and all!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ramya (Mar 13, 2009)

Jesus loved me when I didn't love myself!
Jesus saved me from the world and from myself!
Jesus is my King, Savior, Lord, Ruler, MASTER and the ONLY one with Lordship over my life.
Jesus is the reason I wake up in the morning.
Jesus is my provider and supplier
Jesus will NEVER leave me nor forsake me
Jesus loves me unconditionally
There is NO other name higher than Jesus'! Not one!


----------



## Ms.Honey (Mar 13, 2009)

Psalms 121

 I will lift up mine eyes unto the hills,
         from whence cometh my help. 
 My help cometh from the LORD,
         which made heaven and earth. 
 He will not suffer thy foot to be moved:
         he that keepeth thee will not slumber. 
  Behold, he that keepeth Israel
         shall neither slumber nor sleep. 
 The LORD is thy keeper:
         the LORD is thy shade upon thy right hand. 
 The sun shall not smite thee by day,
         nor the moon by night. 
 The LORD shall preserve thee from all evil:
         he shall preserve thy soul. 
 The LORD shall preserve thy going out and thy coming in
         from this time forth, and even for evermore. 

Jesus is my help and all of my help comes from the Lord!!!



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I2nQALWDStA


----------



## PaperClip (Mar 13, 2009)

Ms.Honey said:


> Psalms 121
> 
> I will lift up mine eyes unto the hills,
> from whence cometh my help.
> ...


 
I've been reading this psalm for the past two weeks straight....


----------



## Ije4eva (Mar 13, 2009)

He is...
My Savior
My friend who sticks closer than a brother
The Lover of My Soul
My High Priest who understands, sympathises, bears with me, pleads for me and watches over me.

He is my everything.


----------



## Ms.Honey (Mar 13, 2009)

Jesus you are my God, my Savior and my Life is hidden in you!!!!!
Jesus, I love you sooooo much!!!!!!


Savior, more than life to me
You are the joy and air I breathe
No other lover shall there be
That makes my spirit sing
Hold me close don't let me go
You're the only friend I'll ever know
That is why I love You so
More than life to me
More than life to me

More, more
I've been searchin' and You are
More, more, more
Yes, You are

You are more than life to me
Yes, You are
That is why I love You so
More than life to me


Savior more than life to me
Words & Music by Kirk Franklin

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H_iwapwAxDc


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Mar 13, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aBXJ27v9fAE 

Say the name of Jesus


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Mar 13, 2009)

Jesus is my love.  

Jesus is what has gotten me through any and every hard time I have ever experienced in life

No one and nothing can compare to to Jesus

Jesus is the ONLY way for me

Jesus never ceases to amaze me with his power to just DO and BE everything that is necessary for life


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Mar 14, 2009)

Jesus, the Name above ALL NAMES is my:

Hero
Lover of my soul
Beautiful Savior
Dependable, reliable, trustworthy best friend
My teacher
My deliverer

I can't get enough....His love is in abundance!

Hallelujah!


************


_Jesus, have I told you lately that I love you
Have I told you there’s no one else above you
You fill my heart with gladness
Take away all my sadness
Ease my troubles thats what you do

For the morning sun in all its glory
Greets the day with hope and comfort too
You fill my life with laughter
And somehow you make it better
Ease my troubles that’s what you do

There’s a love that’s divine
And it’s yours and it’s mine like the sun
And at the end of the day
We should give thanks and pray
To the One, to the One (Jesus)

Jesus, have I told you lately that I love you
Have I told you there’s no one else above you
You fill my heart with gladness
Take away all my sadness
Ease my troubles that’s what you do

There’s a love that’s divine
And it’s yours and it’s mine like the sun
And at the end of the day
We should give thanks and pray
To the One, to the One

Jesus, you fill my heart with gladness
Take away all my sadness
Ease my troubles that’s what you do!_


----------



## discobiscuits (Mar 14, 2009)

along with being my Savior, Jesus is the the Teacher from whom I learned to question everything including leadership or authority and take action against immorality & unsound doctrine.


----------



## Irresistible (Mar 14, 2009)

God has given him a name which is above every name – that at the name of Jesus
every knee SHALL bow, of things in heaven, and things in earth, and things under the earth; and that every tongue SHALL confess that Jesus Christ is Lord

That settles that!


----------



## Irresistible (Mar 14, 2009)

http://www.imeem.com/groups/8gL0YxUB/music/z5IOsoEO/mending-point-hungry-live-album/

I heard this song sung in church, non rock version, it was so beautiful

I'm going to get my nieces to sing this and record it for me ASAP


----------



## tgrowe (Mar 14, 2009)

​Jesus
Something special
Supernatural
about your name
Jesus
Something happens
when i mention your name


Demons have to flee when I say Jesus (Jesus)
Sickness has to heal when I say Jesus (Jesus)
Every knee shall bow before
and every tongue proclaim
With worthy praise
that matchless name of Jesus



When I call upon Your name
the very atmosphere will have to change
We'll be transformed
We'll never be the same
By the power of Your Holy name


Jesus
Something happens when we call your name
Jesus
Oh the power in your name


Jesus Jesus Jesus
Jesus Jesus Jesus
Something happens when I call You

"Something Happens" by Kurt Carr


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Mar 14, 2009)

I just want to give a shoutout to the Holy Spirit for helping me to get up and clean this house today.  Without God's little nudge, it wouldn't be so clean in here.


----------



## Ms.Honey (Mar 14, 2009)

Father I want to thank you for sacrificing your only begotten Son Jesus because you knew that the blood of doves and rams (a vision of things to come) were not enough to redeem us but that redemption could only come to the earth through Jesus, the lamb(ram) of God.

 I want to thank you for your strength, the strength wherewith you have strengthened your people to fight against the wiles of the devil and those he dispitefully uses to hinder the church. I thank you Lord that you didn't leave us Comfortless when you ascended but that you left us with the blessed Holy Ghost to comfort us and help us discern the evil.
In Jesus' blessed and Holy name I pray
Amen


----------



## ultrasuede (Mar 14, 2009)

Jesus is my encourager
my support
the source of true joy in my life, that unspeakable joy
forever with me
never changes
the author and finisher of my faith
always faithful
saved my soul
gives me strength when i am weak
loves me and gives me unconditional love
Praise  and thank God for Jesus.


----------



## Ramya (Mar 15, 2009)

Emmanuel, El shaddai, Elohim, Adonai (X4)

You are the Name above all names
The great I AM you never change
You are the powerful Lion of Judah
Your are the Son that lights my way
Your Name is worth to be praised
You are Jesus the Name above all name

Emmanuel, El shaddai, Elohim, Adonai (X2)

You are the Name above all names
The great I AM you never change
You are the powerful Lion of Judah
Your are the Son that lights my way
Your Name is worth to be praised
You are Jesus the Name above all name
(X2)

Jesus, Emmanuel/Jesus El Shaddai
Jesus, Elohim/Jesus, Adonai
Jesus God with us/More than enough
Oh how I love Your Name
Holy One of Israel/Holy One of Israel


----------



## Ramya (Mar 15, 2009)

I lift my hands in total admiration unto you
You reign on the throne
For you are God and God alone
Because of you my cloudy days are gone
I can sing to you this song
I just want to say that I love you more than anything


You hold me in your arms
You are my shelter from the storm
When all my friends were gone
You were right there all along
I never known a love like this before
I just want to say that I love you more than anything

I love you Jesus
I worship and adore you
Just want to tell you
Lord I love you more than anything


----------



## mellowmel (Mar 15, 2009)

My redeemer, HE's the strong and mighty tower I run into.


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Mar 15, 2009)

I thank God for discernment.


----------



## divya (Mar 15, 2009)

Irresistible said:


> http://www.imeem.com/groups/8gL0YxUB/music/z5IOsoEO/mending-point-hungry-live-album/
> 
> I heard this song sung in church, non rock version, it was so beautiful
> 
> I'm going to get my nieces to sing this and record it for me ASAP



The rock version is beautiful too! This is bringing tears to my eyes. Thank you Lord!


----------



## divya (Mar 15, 2009)

The Lord be Praised! He is the only One worthy of our praise! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FEqzQxWSLJE


----------



## PaperClip (Mar 15, 2009)

"Son of Man" (Tye Tribbett)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wdu7fb0g6Mo

Son of man, Son of righteousness
King of the earth for sinners slain
I was lost, in darkness found
You ransomed my heart and I will sing(repeat)

(You are) my Strength, (You are) my Deliverer
The One who rescued me
(You are) my Hope, (You are) my Redeemer
Your love has set me free
(Thats why I will)
Bless the Lord oh my soul (x4)

In the splendor of Your Majesty
from deep within my sprit sings, holy holy (x7)
Holy holy (x3)
Bless the Lord oh my soul (x12)


----------



## Irresistible (Mar 16, 2009)

divya said:


> The rock version is beautiful too! This is bringing tears to my eyes. Thank you Lord!



it really is really beautiful! so powerful!

glad you liked it

tears awww! that what it does to me too


----------



## Irresistible (Mar 16, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UYD1Mt1fnnU


----------



## BrandNew (Mar 16, 2009)

You are the love of my life
You are the hope that I cling to
You mean more than this world to me 
I wouldn’t trade you for silver or gold
I wouldn’t trade you for riches untold….
You are, you are my everything

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w7m0KTFFDRs


----------



## Crown (Mar 16, 2009)

Isaiah 9 : 6  *For unto us a child is born, unto us a son is given: and the government shall be upon his shoulder: and his name shall be called Wonderful, Counsellor, The mighty GOD, The everlasting Father, The Prince of Peace. *
**
Take the Name of JESUS with you,
Child of sorrow and of woe.
IT will joy and comfort give you
Take IT, then, where'er you go.

Take the Name of JESUS ever
As a shield from every snare,
If temptations round you gather
Breathe that Holy Name
In prayer.

O the precious Name of JESUS!
How IT thrills our souls with joy!
When HIS loving arms receive us
And HIS songs
Our tongues employ!

At the Name of JESUS bowing,
Falling prostrate at HIS feet.
King of Kings in Heaven,
We'll crown HIM
When our journey is complete.

Precious Name,
Oh how sweet!
Hope of earth
And Joy of Heaven.
**
Romans 16 : 27  *To GOD only wise, be glory through JESUS CHRIST for ever. Amen.*


----------



## empressaja (Mar 16, 2009)

My absolute everything!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MA2010 (Mar 16, 2009)

Jesus is my LORD and SAVIOR. 

Jesus is KING of my heart, mind, body, and soul!

There is no other name greater than the name of JESUS!!!!!


----------



## mellowmel (Mar 16, 2009)

I've been blasting Marvin Sapp for the past couple of days and this is one of the songs I love. 

Marvin Sapp- Worshipper in Me


Ha-ha ha-ha ha-ha
Ha-ha ha-ha ha-ha
Ha-ha ha-ha ha-ha

You are holy. I really love You. In the Spirit, I love to worship You.

Out of all the things I am, everything I hope to be. If you look into my heart, there's a worshipper in me. [repeat]

Ha-ha ha-ha ha-ha
(Worshipper in me)
Ha-ha ha-ha

You are holy. (yes you are God). I really love you. (from the bottom of my heart to the depths of my soul)
(in the spirit) In the spirit. (I love to worship you) I love to worship you. Oh Lord. Oooh.

You are holy. Don't you know we serve a Holy God.) I really love you. (my my my God. Oooh) In the spirit. (I love to worship you). I love to worship you. Mmmmm. Oooooh.

Out of all the things I am, Everything I hope to be. If you look into my heart. There's a worshipper in me. [repeat]

Ha-ha (ooooh) ha-ha ha-ha
Worshipper in me

I love this listen
Sprit of the Lord is upon me. And the worshipper is in me. Spirit of the Lord is upon me. And the worshipper is in me.
Choir sings it now [x2]

Out of all the things I am, Everything I hope to be. If you look into my heart. (there is a worshipper, a worshipper in me) [x2]

There's a worshipper in me.

Ha-ha ha-ha ha-ha
Ha-ha ha-ha ha-ha
Ha-ha ha-ha ha-ha

I love to worship... I love to worship You
I love to worship. I love to worship You


----------



## Ms.Honey (Mar 19, 2009)

*Mat 1:18*Now the birth of Jesus Christ was on this wise: When as his mother Mary was espoused to Joseph, before they came together, she was found with child of the Holy Ghost. 


*Mat 1:19*Then Joseph her husband, being a just [man], and not willing to make her a publick example, was minded to put her away privily. 
*Mat 1:20*But while he thought on these things, behold, the angel of the Lord appeared unto him in a dream, saying, Joseph, thou son of David, fear not to take unto thee Mary thy wife: for that which is conceived in her is of the Holy Ghost.
*Mat 1:21*And she shall bring forth a son, and thou shalt call his name JESUS: for he shall save his people from their sins.
*Mat 1:22*Now all this was done, that it might be fulfilled which was spoken of the Lord by the prophet, saying,
*Mat 1:23*Behold, a virgin shall be with child, and shall bring forth a son, and they shall call his name Emmanuel, which being interpreted is, God with us.
*Mat 1:24*Then Joseph being raised from sleep did as the angel of the Lord had bidden him, and took unto him his wife:
*Mat 1:25*And knew her not till she had brought forth her firstborn son: and he called his name JESUS.


----------



## Ms.Honey (Mar 20, 2009)

Agnus Dei   Lamb of God

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FhoZYci-_ro


----------



## discobiscuits (Mar 20, 2009)

Jesus is the big Brother that I never had and always wanted. He protects me from bullies. He comforts me when I'm down. He's a cool match-maker (in all types of relationships I'm not just talking about romantic). He offers excellent advice. He set an example for me to follow. 

Jesus said that if I do the will of His Father, I'm His sister and I really like being the little sister of a King. My big Brother makes sure I never suffer lack. He taught me how to share, empathize and love. 

He gives me good things. He withholds nothing from my hand. He hides me in His shadow and His righteousness is mine. He forgives my sins, strengthens my weaknesses, orders my steps, smooths my path, lights my way, gives me sweet sleep, lets me lie in peace. He comforts me, encourages me, promotes me, corrects me, sustains me. He completes me.


----------



## meka (Mar 20, 2009)

Something Happens

CHORUS
Jesus
Something special
Supernatural
about your name
Jesus
Something happens
when i mention your name


Demons have to flee when I say Jesus (Jesus)
Sickness has to heal when I say Jesus (Jesus)
Every knee shall bow before
and every tongue proclaim
With worthy praise
that matchless name of Jesus


CHORUS


When I call upon Your name
the very atmosphere will have to change
We'll be transformed
We'll never be the same
By the power of Your Holy name


CHORUS


Jesus
Something happens when we call your name
Jesus
Oh the power in your name


Jesus Jesus Jesus
Jesus Jesus Jesus
Something happens when I call You



part of the song on Youtube
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RMWglaY8yAo


----------



## meka (Mar 20, 2009)

Sorry but here is another one

Thirsty by Marvin Sapp

My soul is thirsty 
My soul is thirsty for you(2x) 

As the deer is thirsty for the water 
So does my soul long for thee 
My spirit needs refreshing 
Father I'm thirsty 
Thirsty for you 

My soul is thirsty 
My soul is thirsty for you(2x) 

As the deer is thirsty for the water 
So does my soul long for thee 
My spirit needs refreshing 
Father I'm thirsty 
Thirsty for you 

(Lead) Let me drink from the fountain 
that never shall run dry 
the fountain of everlasting life 

(Choir) for if i drink of your water i will never thirst again 
Let me draw from your living well 

My soul is thirsty 
My soul is thirsty for you (2x) 

As the deer is thirsty for the water 
So does my soul long for thee 
My spirit needs refreshing 
Father I'm thirsty (5x) 
Thirsty for you 

I am thirsty 
oh-o oh-o (8x) 

Reprise: 

(Lead) I need thee oh, I need thee. 
Evey hour, I need thee 
Oh Bless, me now my Savior 
Im thristy, Im thirsty for you 

I am thirsty 
oh-o oh-o (10x) 

Repeat 

I am...oh-o, oh-o (11x)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=moGs0LBXnlI


----------



## Ms.Honey (Mar 21, 2009)

Donnie McClurkin - Language Medley (Psalms Hymns and Spiritual Songs)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-UjxW8WIF0U&feature=related


----------



## mellowmel (Mar 21, 2009)

I love Thirsty by Marvin Sapp Meka! I listen to it daily!


----------



## Ms.Honey (Mar 21, 2009)

*Lord Jesus Great Is Thy Faithfulness!!!!!!!!! * *AMEN!!!!!!!!*

Great is Thy faithfulness, O God my Father; 
There is no shadow of turning with Thee; 
Thou changest not, Thy compassions, they fail not; 
As Thou hast been, Thou forever will be. 

Refrain 

Great is Thy faithfulness! 
Great is Thy faithfulness! 
Morning by morning new mercies I see. 
All I have needed Thy hand hath provided; 
Great is Thy faithfulness, Lord, unto me! 

Summer and winter and springtime and harvest, 
Sun, moon and stars in their courses above 
Join with all nature in manifold witness 
To Thy great faithfulness, mercy and love. 

Refrain 

Pardon for sin and a peace that endureth 
Thine own dear presence to cheer and to guide; 
Strength for today and bright hope for tomorrow, 
Blessings all mine, with ten thousand beside! 

Refrain 

COGIC Marvin Winans/McClurklin "Great Is Thy Faithfulnes" GE
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rw3g4m1Fb4Q


----------



## Ms.Honey (Mar 22, 2009)

Dewayne Woods "Let Go"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u5hf86_hIBk


----------



## Ms.Honey (Mar 25, 2009)

Israel and New Breed - Alpha and Omega

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T5WWdA1KgYM&feature=related


----------



## meka (Mar 25, 2009)

You are holy-Lisa McClendon


You Are Holy, O So Holy
You Are Holy, O So Holy
What Privilege And An Honor 
To Worship At Your Thrown
To Be Called Into Your Presence
As Your Own

[Verse 2:]
You Are Worthy, O So Worthy
You Are Worthy, O So Worthy
What Privilege And An Honor 
To Worship At Your Thrown
To Be Called Into Your Presence
As Your Own

[Verse 3:]
You Are Faithful, O So Faithful
You Are Faithful, O So Faithful
What Privilege And An Honor 
To Worship At Your Thrown
To Be Called Into Your Presence
As Your Own

[Bridge:]
I Can Search The Heavens High
I Can Search The Earth Below
But There's No One 
There Is No One, No One

I Can Search The Heavens High
I Can Search The Earth Below
But There's No One 
There Is No One, No One

No One So Holy,
No One So Worthy,
No One So Faithful
There Is No One, No One

No One So Holy,
No One So Worthy,
No One So Faithful
There Is No One, No One

I Can Search The Heavens High
I Can Search The Earth Below
But There's No One
There Is No One, No One

I Can Search The Heavens High
I Can Search Teh Earth Below
But There's No One
There Is No One, No One... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0-ZBtFUoCaA


----------



## bauderlady (Mar 26, 2009)

*Thank you Jesus for being my savor!* My Prince of Peace, My Lord of Lords, My strength and my redeemer! Praise the name of the Lord! Thank you Precious Jesus my Lord!


----------



## Ms.Honey (Apr 2, 2009)

So true I had to post it again!!!!!

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Lord Jesus Great Is Thy Faithfulness!!!!!!!!! AMEN!!!!!!!!

Great is Thy faithfulness, O God my Father; 
There is no shadow of turning with Thee; 
Thou changest not, Thy compassions, they fail not; 
As Thou hast been, Thou forever will be. 

Refrain 

Great is Thy faithfulness! 
Great is Thy faithfulness! 
Morning by morning new mercies I see. 
All I have needed Thy hand hath provided; 
Great is Thy faithfulness, Lord, unto me! 

Summer and winter and springtime and harvest, 
Sun, moon and stars in their courses above 
Join with all nature in manifold witness 
To Thy great faithfulness, mercy and love. 

Refrain 

Pardon for sin and a peace that endureth 
Thine own dear presence to cheer and to guide; 
Strength for today and bright hope for tomorrow, 
Blessings all mine, with ten thousand beside! 

Refrain 

COGIC Marvin Winans/McClurklin "Great Is Thy Faithfulnes" GE
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rw3g4m1Fb4Q


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Apr 2, 2009)

*Jesus is the reason i live, the reason i have hope...He is Everything to me, My Saviour, My King, My Brother, My Healer...My Provider, My Peace, My Comforter, My Judge, The Love of My Life is Jesus.....I lift Him Up...Higher, Higher!!!  Oh, How I Love JESUS!!! *


----------

